# KP Talks Draft in 10 MInutes on 1080



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Tune in!


----------



## ironcrotch (Apr 20, 2006)

Cool, I'll tune in. Do people still listen to 1080? I haven't listened to 1080 since 95.5 came on.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Knowing KP, he won't say anything juicy.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Paraphrasing here... 

"Miami's #2 might be traded."

"There are some sign and trade options now, but we have a chance at getting that player without giving up anyone if we use our cap space next year."

"Rudy would be picked about 7-10 if he were in this draft."


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Greg is 93.278%!!!


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

He just confirmed my idea of the handicap of the 1st round salary cap. Look in the thread on "2nd round picks" to see what I mean.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

sounds like a very boring draft


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

"Rose goes first."


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> "Rose goes first."


That's pretty much what everyone is sayin. Not really surprising given how important point guards have become in the last couple years.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

MAS RipCity said:


> sounds like a very boring draft


I think I'm going to be okay with that because I think that portends movement over the summer; it seems almost a foregone conclusion that Jack is gone with Rudy coming in, and there will be guys available in sign and trades this summer that could help shore up the PG position -- I'm ready for it to be next Thursday though.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

OK, here were either his direct quotes or direct points:

* He fields 70-90 calls per day right now regarding the draft and/or trades.

* There are thousands of smoke screens & false rumors- some by us as well.

* Thinks there will be a trade for the #2 pick (he states it’s Beasley) and we will not be a part of it.

* There are a few deals he wants to make happen but the price may be too high.

* Not really looking to change roster much as players still developing.

* Teams are more hesitant to trade with as because we’re getting better.

* He wants 3 great players to build around with complimentary players and he feels we have the 3 great ones in place now. We’re looking for specific roles players now as we have amassed our talent.

* He likes some of our sign & trade opportunities in the next couple of years.

* Getting a LOT of free agents wanting to be here and play with Oden.

* KP reads blogs about the Blazers.

* Both Rudy & Oden will get their butts kicked their first year and he wants them to be brought along as slow as need be to maintain their confidence level.

* In this year’s draft, Rudy a 7-10 pick.

* Fair to say Euro players are skilled but soft- in general.

* Oden still cannot play one on one, but will start to do so in August or September.

* Very real possibility we will trade our #13 pick and sit out the draft.

* Doesn’t know if Jones will be back as he seems to have a better offer elsewhere.

* Refused to say what players have impressed him the most in recent workouts.

* We’re currently looking at 10-12 player for our #13 pick.

* He liked the NC players who opted back to college.

* With respect to Roy at PG, he doubts he can get us over the top there, but he likes him there at the end of games. Mush prefers a true PG at that position.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

thanks bp!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> * Thinks there will be a trade for the #2 pick (he states it’s Beasley) and we will not be a part of it.


It would take one of our big three, two of which are proven, the other who could be a legend.



> * There are a few deals he wants to make happen but the price may be too high.
> 
> * Not really looking to change roster much as players still developing.


We can wait to take risks when we plateau. Of course, if a good deal comes along...



> * Teams are more hesitant to trade with as because we’re getting better.


It's nice to be feared again.



> * He wants 3 great players to build around with complimentary players and he feels we have the 3 great ones in place now. We’re looking for specific roles players now as we have amassed our talent.
> 
> * He likes some of our sign & trade opportunities in the next couple of years.
> 
> * Getting a LOT of free agents wanting to be here and play with Oden.


We can take it slow.



> * KP reads blogs about the Blazers.


Hi KP!



> * Both Rudy & Oden will get their butts kicked their first year and he wants them to be brought along as slow as need be to maintain their confidence level.
> 
> * In this year’s draft, Rudy a 7-10 pick.
> 
> ...


We've got three, potentially four guys already who haven't even played one game with us waiting to go.



> * Doesn’t know if Jones will be back as he seems to have a better offer elsewhere.


Well, that would take care of the forward glut:

SF Webster/Outlaw
PF Aldridge/Frye

I would be sad to see him go, but one of them will probably have to.



> * With respect to Roy at PG, he doubts he can get us over the top there, but he likes him there at the end of games. Mush prefers a true PG at that position.


While he's the perfect player for us as a shooting guard. It will be interesting to see what he does about the point.

Thanks for the recap.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks very much BP. Nice to hear that free agents want to play hear -- as I would expect given our situation.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Many thanks BP. Great recap.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> * He liked the NC players who opted back to college.


He must be talking about Wayne Ellington, and Danny Green?


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the recap. I also have been thinking it will be more difficult for the Blazers to make a trade this year, not so much because teams are worried that Portland is better, but they are worried about coming out on the bad end of a trade. They are worried that KP is a better talent evaluator than them, so if Kp proposes a trade, they are very wary.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I almost hate to bring it up, but I'm actually curious about Suke's jacket. Did they talk about it and what did Pritchard have to say?


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> * Getting a LOT of free agents wanting to be here and play with Oden.


Then it's time for Pritchard to change his pro-youth philosophy and build with experience. It will shortcut the process by years.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I almost hate to bring it up, but I'm actually curious about Suke's jacket. Did they talk about it and what did Pritchard have to say?


If you want to listen to the interview they have a podcast of it on their website. It is in their "Audio Vault" section. They were talking about a jacket at the beginning of the interview.

http://www.kfxx.com/


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> OK, here were either his direct quotes or direct points:
> 
> * He fields 70-90 calls per day right now regarding the draft and/or trades.


I think he was saying this figure includes both received and made calls. With that many conversations per day, I'd guess most every player (outside the big 3) on the team is discussed in hypothetical deals weekly if not daily. 

he also made the point that he likes his management group to be proactively making calls to agents and NBA management types.



> * Teams are more hesitant to trade with as because we’re getting better.


He stated that GMs don't want to be known as the guy who trades the Blazers the final piece that puts them over the top. I'm sure there is some of that but come draft day GMs will be acting with their own interests foremost in mind. But basically Pritchard doesn't seem to feel he needs to make a bunch of moves right now.

Pritchard then talked about reasons he might stay pat and not make deals. He likes the current guys, thinks they're improving and that they get along real well off the court (culture). I just wonder whether some of their good vibe is going to lesson as guy's get closer to the end of their contracts especially if they're losing minutes.


> * He likes some of our sign & trade opportunities in the next couple of years.
> 
> * Getting a LOT of free agents wanting to be here and play with Oden.


I'm sure some of the 70-90 calls a day he's taking/making are giving him this impression. 


> * Oden still cannot play one on one, but will start to do so in August or September.


says they're just being extra cautious with him giving him as safe a pace to gear up for next season as possible. I'm sure that he could play one on one, but they'd rather keep him in controlled situations for as long as they can.


> * Doesn’t know if Jones will be back as he seems to have a better offer elsewhere.


says he may have a 4 year 20M offer... about what we've speculated it would take to sign a healthy Jones. 


> * *With respect to Roy at PG, he doubts he can get us over the top there*, but he likes him there at the end of games. Mush prefers a true PG at that position.


thats not what he said at all. He said he'd love to have a big time point guard, but that Portland may not need one to win a championship siting Steve Kerr. That come the end of the game teams put the ball in their best players hands regardless of their position and give them some space to operate and make plays. Could Rudy be as good of a PG as Steve Kerr?

I think it's pretty obvious that KP will be active in this draft. He could go a lot of different ways but he needs to consolidate at least one spot from the returning guys. Without counting whoever they're to acquire in this draft, their rotation is 11 deep counting Sergio and Jack. I'm pretty sure they're going to try to maintain their 2009 FA window... it would take a pretty solid player becoming available for them to move off of that course.

STOMP


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If KP is willing to offer up anything of real substance, you know he'll say it on The Game and not on The Fan.


----------

